# Looking for UV fog juice......... does it exist?



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

So, anyone heard of a FogJuice that reacts to a blacklight?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Take a read thru this earlier post. It's pretty detailed.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow your quik.
To be honest, your one of the first persons(due to your haunting style) I thought of when pondering this.
Thanks for the link, I probably should have tried the search feature, but was hoping there might have been some new discoverys.
I guess no luck................................. yet.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

i haven't tested it out, but you might get some cool effects with tonic water and one of those misting pumps, like you see in the causldrons or fountains at the store that are supposed to relax you.

I don't know if tonic water would work in a fogger, I wonder what happens when you vaporize quinine (the compound in tonic water that is flourescent).


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

If you're looking for a green glow, green lights work really well.
Take a look at the cauldron fog in the 1st 15 seconds and again at about 1:10 in this video of my haunt last year.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

I lined the driveway/flowerbeds with Red Rope lighting and as the Fog moved down the driveway it caused the fog to glow with and evil red look. next year I'm thinking of green rope lighting for the movie "THE FOG" look.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is where the fog is coming from


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

TNBRAD-no matter how many times I look at your pictures it's the same reaction WOW!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you 71,


----------

